# Driver sought in assault on Plymouth police officer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Driver sought in assault on Plymouth police officer *

Updated 20 hour(s) ago 
Police have obtained an arrest warrant and 
are looking for a Plymouth man who they said 
assaulted an officer during a traffic stop earlier 
this week.


----------

